

Nokia Makes Unused Patents Available to All - amilr
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/cliff-kuang/design-innovation/nokia-intriguing-philanthropy-making-unused-patents-available-all

======
dan_the_welder
I really feel like this is a bit of a puff piece. They are looking to license
their patents but there are no takers. In order to sweeten the deal they have
partnered with a corporation with an office space surplus and some VC. They
will be making some money in there somewhere. I am not saying it's all bad, it
does sound like it will help the Finnish economy.

~~~
ajkirwin
Well, they're giving the licences away FOR FREE.

~~~
dan_the_welder
"Then it must be good !!!" <unknown late night vitamin commercial>

------
briansmith
...Finnish companies.

------
Create
diff the EU Council text on sw patents, with NOKIA's patent, and give it some
thought...

<http://www.ffii.se/erik/NBF/NBF050426-new.pdf>

